# MY17 fuel filling problems



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Hi fellas I've noticed that my MY17 has a couple of strange issues when I go to fuel it up. First thing I noticed is that it has a lot of air pressure in the tank and as soon as I undo the fuel cap it purges out air and sometimes vomits out fuel, secondly I've noticed that it's difficult to fuel it up it keeps clicking the pump nozzle and I have to retract the nozzle out half way and go slowly otherwise the fuel bounces back as if it's full when it's no way near full, I've tried different fuel stations and its exactly the same. Has anyone else noticed this with there EBA cars.


----------



## BAZGTR530 (May 19, 2011)

Takamo said:


> Hi fellas I've noticed that my MY17 has a couple of strange issues when I go to fuel it up. First thing I noticed is that it has a lot of air pressure in the tank and as soon as I undo the fuel cap it purges out air and sometimes vomits out fuel, secondly I've noticed that it's difficult to fuel it up it keeps clicking the pump nozzle and I have to retract the nozzle out half way and go slowly otherwise the fuel bounces back as if it's full when it's no way near full, I've tried different fuel stations and its exactly the same. Has anyone else noticed this with there EBA cars.


My mate has said exactly the same thing and often ends up with petrol covered jeans!


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

Takamo said:


> Hi fellas I've noticed that my MY17 has a couple of strange issues when I go to fuel it up. First thing I noticed is that it has a lot of air pressure in the tank and as soon as I undo the fuel cap it purges out air and sometimes vomits out fuel, secondly I've noticed that it's difficult to fuel it up it keeps clicking the pump nozzle and I have to retract the nozzle out half way and go slowly otherwise the fuel bounces back as if it's full when it's no way near full, I've tried different fuel stations and its exactly the same. Has anyone else noticed this with there EBA cars.


It was the same on the MY15/16, Trev if I remember rightly has a method that works. 
I haven't noticed it as much of an issue on mine yet but I guess it's because I got used to it on my last MY15!


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

My 2009 was the same and still is occasionally. The tank becomes pressurised after driving and letting the cap vent before fully removing lets the pressure equalise. The tank sits very close to the exhaust and rear diff and the heat quickly increases tank pressure.


----------



## kindai (Feb 8, 2016)

Ive found if you hold the nozzle in the hole at a high angle or are forcing it in, it does splash back.

Ive found, just rest it on the edge dont force it in works best.


----------



## Jasonkkl (Jul 19, 2016)

Yes! Defo noticed that. I have never owned a gtr before my17 and the first time I went to fill her up it kept clicking. I was standing there for ages trying to make it work with everyone around me looking at me. Then I lifted the nozzle out half way and the fuel spurted out and went all over my trackies. Not a good first experience. I have since mastered the way of the fuel nozzle. Best way is to stick it in more than half way and twist it slightly to the right.


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

kindai said:


> Ive found, just rest it on the edge dont force it in works best.


Yes, but what about filling your car with petrol ? :chuckle:


----------



## kindai (Feb 8, 2016)

snuffy said:


> Yes, but what about filling your car with petrol ? :chuckle:


For the car, I just ram it in until it wont go any further :chuckle:


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Will64 said:


> It was the same on the MY15/16, Trev if I remember rightly has a method that works.
> I haven't noticed it as much of an issue on mine yet but I guess it's because I got used to it on my last MY15!


Yep, I started a thread on fueling, or trying to fuel it, about a year ago.

They've changed the filler neck, I was one of the first to report the problems with it, the NHPC guy said he would forward the problems to Nissan but unsurprisingly they never got back to me.

The easiest method is to push it all the way in, pull it out an inch, twist it towards the open flap, and fill. (snuffy will have some fun with that one)


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

This is my fourth 35 to be honest I never experienced this problem to this extent on my other 3, my other three would purge air on opening the fuel cap after a really long drive or really warm weather and they never vomited on me or themselves and filling it up wasn't a problem at all. I'm going to contact Nissan and make them aware of the problem because it's going to ruin the paintwork on the rear quarter and bumper if this carries on. A bit of a shity design if I'm honest these machines drink heavily not like a diesel that your fuel once in a blue moon


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Trevgtr said:


> push it all the way in, pull it out an inch, twist it towards the open flap, and fill


Sounds like a bang on night that! :chuckle: (almost good enough for a sig quote!)


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

Trevgtr said:


> The easiest method is to push it all the way in, pull it out an inch, twist it towards the open flap, and fill


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

snuffy said:


>


:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

nothing ever changes....

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/28219-trouble-filling-petrol.html


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

snuffy said:


>


very good !!


----------



## Namor (Mar 17, 2012)

Yup agree my MY14 never had a problem but MY16 definitely does. Lifting nozzle partially out and pointing down to the right does appear to cure the problem. It's still annoying though.


----------



## Loftybotswana (Jan 9, 2017)

MY15 car had this exact same problem... Thought I had a moody filler neck but obviously a common fault it seems from this thread for later cars. Had a splash up in the shell garage resulting in having to buy some baby wipes looking like some freak looking for quick GTR pants jostle.


----------



## Daytona99 (Apr 16, 2016)

Loftybotswana said:


> MY15 car had this exact same problem... Thought I had a moody filler neck but obviously a common fault it seems from this thread for later cars....


Ditto!


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

The dealership where I bought my MY15 a couple years ago denied anyone else was having a problem!


----------



## gtr_jocky (Sep 27, 2007)

I picked my17 lm 20 up yesterday tank was nearly empty first time putting fuel in I had a puddle of petrol click click !!!!!!! nice car petty I looked like a **** was not happy second refuel same problem every time I had to wash my hands 4th refill tonight not as bad never had any hassle with my 10. this and the paddle shift moving with wheel otherwise perfect !!


----------



## Djtaylo2 (Apr 27, 2017)

It's blockage in the fuel breather line! Mines in for this problem at the moment. Not an easy fix by all accounts as you need to drop the gearbox. Get it into Nissan and don't let them fob you off. Good luck ?


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Is being done under warranty and did they recognise that there was an issue or did you had to get it assessed elsewhere first


----------



## Djtaylo2 (Apr 27, 2017)

Done under warranty. They tried to say it is normal and you should only fuel when the gtr is cold. I said it happens when cold and asked them to try it. They called back saying it was a blockage in the fuel line breather. It comes in 5 parts and is a major job that will take a week. It's due to the fuel been run near the gearbox to heat the fuel and also remove heat from the gearbox. I bought from a specialist GTR Nissan dealer so they will be able to undertake the job. My guess is if it's a "standard" Nissan dealer they would be intimidated by striping a GTR to the bones. I will ask them to take pictures of the work and post on here. Credit to Nissan Westway Manchester as they are giving me a GTR loaner and picking and dropping mine off.


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

Djtaylo2 said:


> They tried to say it is normal and you should only fuel when the gtr is cold.


They said what ????


----------



## Namor (Mar 17, 2012)

Wow that's encouraging thanks, I thought this was something you had to tolerate. Great news to hear they'll do the work under warranty. Can't wait to speak with Westway in Aldershot!


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Something doesn't sound right to me, I mean it sounds like they're guessing, a blockage in the fuel breather line? Just sounds a bit bullshitty, will be interesting to hear what the car's like when you get it back Djtaylo2, don't forget to come back and update us


----------



## Djtaylo2 (Apr 27, 2017)

They could be but I mentioned it to my dad who worked for Nissan for 20 years and he said the same thing without even looking at the car. I've got the car back while waiting for the parts but will put an update when the job is finished.


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

If they fix it and were right, surely they will need to do a recall?


----------



## gtr_jocky (Sep 27, 2007)

any further on with an answer? mine has been painful to put petrol in from day one!!! to the point were the paint is staining inside fuel cap cause its going every were trying to fill have got a nack to it now but its hard work to say the least !!


----------



## davidd (Sep 28, 2011)

I had this to a lesser degree with my 09 GTR, it would choke when hot and sometimes be very difficult to get a full tank in.
My 15 car was more or less unusable. 10 mins to fill half a tank. Cambridge Nissan looked at it, said it was a fuel filler issue which was sorted under warranty. I think once the parts came in from japan they had it for a couple of days. I'm pretty sure it was the filler not the breather.
It's still a little tricky with the vmax fast pumps.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

on a side note, my peasant my09 fills easily, and guzzles it down!


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

My 17 is fine, as long as you put the nozzle in all the way.
If its not right in it keeps cutting off the fuel flow.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

CT17 said:


> My 17" is fine, as long as you put the nozzle in all the way.
> If its not right in it keeps cutting off the flow.


Matron!!!


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Chronos said:


> on a side note, my peasant fills easily, and guzzles it down!


Some serious filth on this thread :nervous:


----------



## Chippy_Jersey (Apr 3, 2017)

Might sound a bit random, but I was in the UK on Friday to get the car serviced at Litchfields. I filled it to the brim in Jersey and had a little over half a tank when I'd left Litchfields. Decided I wasn't going to chance it so stopped off to fill up (especially when it's 20p a litre cheaper in the UK!). 

Anyway, it was a complete pain in the ass to fill. Ended up with fuel down the side of the car and I smelt like a petrol station for the rest of the day after getting it all over my jeans. One thing I noticed was that the fuel pump nozzle was a fair bit slimmer than the ones in Jersey and I don't have any issues filling up at home!


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Chippy, how much was in the tank before you filled up? Do you normally fill up at home with that same amount in the tank?

It seems the emptier the tank, the easier it is to refill.


----------



## gtr_jocky (Sep 27, 2007)

I've had to resort to using a 25 liter Jerry can to fill a mine works well lol. emailed litchfeilds they say that most of the 17 cars r the same its to do with flow rate of pumps design falt I think they will need to sort this as it's not fit for purpose .


----------



## Mr.B (Feb 18, 2016)

I filled my car up earlier and if I twist the nozzle slight to the right when inserting and filling, it works every time.


----------



## Chippy_Jersey (Apr 3, 2017)

Trevgtr said:


> Chippy, how much was in the tank before you filled up? Do you normally fill up at home with that same amount in the tank?
> 
> It seems the emptier the tank, the easier it is to refill.


I usually fill up at home with 1/4 or less of a tank without any issues. Topped the tank off before jumping on the ferry on Thursday and had around 3/4 or a tank, again with no problems. When I had a messy fill in the UK tanks was a little over half full.


----------



## Djtaylo2 (Apr 27, 2017)

Hey guys

Sorry for the late reply but there was no progress until today. So Nissan have rung me and told me the parts are in....great huh, not quite! Since they had my car to investigate the problem, the issue has been miles better....typical! Instead of 50+ times of activating the auto shut off, filling a tank. it's now maybe 5-10, which I could live with! So I need a little advice, how many people would get there GTR stripped down (apparently they need to remove the gear box) if you could live with the problem? I'm in two minds as they could cause more issues than solve! Cheers


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Djtaylo2 said:


> Instead of 50+ times of activating the auto shut off, filling a tank. it's now maybe 5-10, which I could live with!


First few fills on mine (MY16 pretty sure it's the same design) resulted in 20 clicks/shut offs per fill, wet jeans twice, and lots of moaning and cursing. 

After a few weeks I learnt how to do it and now only get around 2 or 3 clicks per fill up, which is more or less normal. 

Removing the gearbox is obviously a substantial job, so if it drives fine, doesn't smell, fills with only 5 clicks or less, I would definitely leave it alone.


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Normally I fill up at night when it's cooler and after only a few miles when the car's not too hot, but went for a spin in the sun today and filled up after 100 miles or so. Right back to square one, 20 clicks to fill up, haha! So yes it is heat/pressure related. Luckily I'm mostly nocturnal


----------



## gtr_jocky (Sep 27, 2007)

so older more slower petrol pumps work ok but any bp ive been to here click click hard to get super round these parts no 99 shell fuel here!! wood be easier filling a jerry can and pouring wot a car !!!

APART FROM THAT I LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## WSM (Oct 17, 2016)

Djtaylo2 said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Sorry for the late reply but there was no progress until today. So Nissan have rung me and told me the parts are in....great huh, not quite! Since they had my car to investigate the problem, the issue has been miles better....typical! Instead of 50+ times of activating the auto shut off, filling a tank. it's now maybe 5-10, which I could live with! So I need a little advice, how many people would get there GTR stripped down (apparently they need to remove the gear box) if you could live with the problem? I'm in two minds as they could cause more issues than solve! Cheers


It's under warranty so it's up to you. If they break something whilst 'fixing it' then they need to fix that also


----------

